# what brake fluid for E46?



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

I swear I did a search, and I got a ton of leads. But I did not found the answer to the posted question:

What are the choices for the brake fluid for E46 besides the OEM?

Thanks!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Anything that meets the DOT 4 brake fluid standard should do. Do not use DOT 5 synthetics.

Personally I've been alternating back and forth between ATE superblue and ATE typ 200, but I think you know that already. There are several vendors out there that sells fluids with better dry AND wet boiling characteristics, but they're rather expensive...At $10/bottle, it cost me $20 a year to flush the fluid for track schools. At $70/bottle, some of the higher end fluid will cost me $170 a year for track schools.

Unless I'm competing, that much $$$ for brake fluid is an overkill. I'd rather spend it on tires.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I like Castrol GT LMA for the street. It lasts a lot longer than the Typ200/SuperBlue.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I like Castrol GT LMA for the street. It lasts a lot longer than the Typ200/SuperBlue.


That stuff can last an eternity, you still need to FLUSH it every 6 months to pass tech inspection for the west coast. :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

If you track, Type 200 (the blue NEVER comes out), Motul 600, Castrol SRF, AP551, etc. Since yo have to flush every so often anyway. Although most people running SRF lie at least once. 

For street, Castrol GT LMA like Nick said. Best street stuff around. Heck that's what we run in the Spec Racers.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> If you track...


Oh, he tracks...

See you at Buttonwillow EZ!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> If you track, Type 200 (the blue NEVER comes out), Motul 600, Castrol SRF, AP551, etc. Since yo have to flush every so often anyway. Although most people running SRF lie at least once.
> 
> For street, Castrol GT LMA like Nick said. Best street stuff around. Heck that's what we run in the Spec Racers.


Pinecone, what do you mean the blue never comes out?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

jvr530i said:


> Pinecone, what do you mean the blue never comes out?


 SuperBlue will permanently stain your brake system, and you will never, ever, have fluid come out gold/clear again. No matter what brake fluid you use, or how many times you flush.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks, guys! :thumbup: 

See you at Buttonwillow, Hack.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> SuperBlue will permanently stain your brake system, and you will never, ever, have fluid come out gold/clear again. No matter what brake fluid you use, or how many times you flush.


Well, that's nice to know! WTF do shops use that then? The place that did my flush and inspection used it and told me to go with gold next time.

Do the other brands come in different colors? I have not done this work myself on the car, but I plan on it with my inbound E46 since it will be seeing as much track action as my schedule allows.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

jvr530i said:


> Well, that's nice to know! WTF do shops use that then? The place that did my flush and inspection used it and told me to go with gold next time.
> 
> Do the other brands come in different colors? I have not done this work myself on the car, but I plan on it with my inbound E46 since it will be seeing as much track action as my schedule allows.


 SuperBlue is also technically not DOT legal and can give your dealer an excuse to void the brake warranty. People use it because it's convenient (changing colors makes changing the fluid easy--it'll turn gold while you bleed, but it'll be green next time you flush your brakes) and because most don't care.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> SuperBlue is also technically not DOT legal and can give your dealer an excuse to void the brake warranty. People use it because it's convenient (changing colors makes changing the fluid easy--it'll turn gold while you bleed, but it'll be green next time you flush your brakes) and because most don't care.


How do you know when you flashed your system completely if you don't use fluids of different colors? It's not just a curiousity on my part, since my car is still under warranty and I don't want to void it by using Super Blue.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

EZ said:


> How do you know when you flashed your system completely if you don't use fluids of different colors? It's not just a curiousity on my part, since my car is still under warranty and I don't want to void it by using Super Blue.


 The older fluid will be somewhat darker than the new fluid and a LOT darker if it hasn't been flushed in a long long time. Just flush until the fluid coming out of the bleeder valves is the color of the new fluid. Alternating blue/yellow fluids just makes the color change more obvious.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I have flushed and bleed my system MANY times. And I still get bits of blue out of it. You will be able to tell. Or just go around bleeding a bit at a time until you have bled about 1/2 liter and that will be fine.

If anyone wants some Super Blue, I will make them a good deal on some. I won't use it anymore, and I have at LEAST 3 - 4 liters in the garage.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

EZ said:


> How do you know when you flashed your system completely if you don't use fluids of different colors? It's not just a curiousity on my part, since my car is still under warranty and I don't want to void it by using Super Blue.


 If it's been a while, the old fluid will look like urine after a few days of binge drinking and hard drug use.

Otherwise, you can monitor the amount of fluid that's pushed out of the system.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------

